# Dinner with Abnett, if you're lucky.



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Just recieved this. Don't know if it should be placed in BL-events.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

This is pretty fucken awesome. If I was in Britain right now, I'd totally do it. Dan Abnett and I have a lot to talk about. Whoever wins.... I'm going to jot down some shit for you to take with. I want answers to every single question. k? Thanks! :grin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

£50? quite a bit of money to spend for quite a slim chance of winning. Don't even know if i could buy £50 of books from BL and actually want them all


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> £50? quite a bit of money to spend for quite a slim chance of winning. Don't even know if i could buy £50 of books from BL and actually want them all


Especially when you can get them for about half of what BL charge off Amazon and the like.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing competition, with a easy question, the price tag is OK, but I would have to travel a bit far for my liking, and I take it as granted that BL are not doing author home deliveries.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

£50 so you can quietly eat some pie and mash, or whatever, across the table from one of BL's best authors (or in my opinion The Best)...erm no thanks.

£50 to be able to sit down and have a lengthy chat? Bit more reasonable.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Plus I doubt they are going to pick anyone outside of England because it would cost a lot more for transportation.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Totally entering this, have a list of BL books i was gonna buy anyway.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Even though sounds nice, i wouldnt travel other country just for that. Good luck for winner though hope it turn outs fun.

Whats next? Win shower with ADB?


----------

